# Diagramas automotriz



## eduardo2000 (Ago 10, 2012)

nesesito diagrama electrico doge dakota 92 6 cilindros 3.9 esta camioneta me empezo a apagarse en plena marcha despues de 1 o 2 horas le daba marcha y volvia a encender ahora si da marcha pero ya no enciende de antemano se los agradezco


----------



## mcrven (Ago 10, 2012)

eduardo2000 dijo:


> nesesito diagrama electrico doge dakota 92 6 cilindros 3.9 esta camioneta me empezo a apagarse en plena marcha despues de 1 o 2 horas le daba marcha y volvia a encender ahora si da marcha pero ya no enciende de antemano se los agradezco



¿Porqué no lo buscas con google?

Hay un montón de sitios que te dan los diagramas eléctricos y de cableado de los vehículos...

Y son GRATIS.-


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 10, 2012)

revisa la bomba de gasolina


----------

